# 50 / 50 Payout at Mikes this Sat 5/1



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Like the title says 50% of the entry fee will be paid back to winners. Racing should be good this Saturday remember track opens at 8am racing starts at 6pm.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in....:cheers:


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I'm there


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm There! Should be some good racing, !


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

im going to try see how testing goes sat morning with this new buggy


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch and I should be there. Baseball season is still going on and we may have a makeup game saturday.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Traxxas Revo 3.3 is there a class that i can race in? never raced before im new to this! and how much are the entry fees?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

matthew77515 said:


> I have a Traxxas Revo 3.3 is there a class that i can race in? never raced before im new to this! and how much are the entry fees?


You can run with truggy...And entry is 20 dollars. We have covered pits with elec so all you need to bring is your racing gear.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you also need a transponder.......................


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you also need a transponder.......................


 Thats race gear..


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

What is a transponder? and where can i buy one?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

matthew77515 said:


> What is a transponder? and where can i buy one?


Transponder is a device that plugs to your reciever or 6 volt source that is detected by the tracks counting system and determines your lap times. I don't think Mike's offer rental units anymore or I could be wrong, I believe Vertigo and River track are the only ones still offering house units for us.


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

Where can I buy one from?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mike's should have them for sale. give them a call.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Like the title says 50% of the entry fee will be paid back to winners. Racing should be good this Saturday remember track opens at 8am racing starts at 6pm.


Make checks payable to Derek Buster for 2wd short course, etruggy, and ebuggy.

Thanks,


----------



## matthew77515 (Oct 5, 2009)

How much do they run? and is there any websites that sell them?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

matthew77515 said:


> How much do they run? and is there any websites that sell them?


You can get the clones on-line, $75 or $80 I think plus shipping. It will take you about 4 weeks to get. Mike's may have some AMB's left, call them at 281-577-8250. Vertigo had some of the clones but they may all be sold, you can try them if Mike's is out.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> You can get the clones on-line, $75 or $80 I think plus shipping. It will take you about 4 weeks to get. Mike's may have some AMB's left, call them at 281-577-8250. Vertigo had some of the clones but they may all be sold, you can try them if Mike's is out.


Its all good until someone has the same # as you,ask Jake on that one.lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

What are the odds...lol. Having two of the same numbers.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> What are the odds...lol. Having two of the same numbers.


Slim to none but there's still that chance..
We do have a few AMB transponders left at the shop.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If you get the clones, the best way is to send in your AMB. That way you have the same PT for all your cars. Then you don't have to put all the numbers in your phone like I do so I can remember them LOL. Man, wish I could race this weekend but I'll be at another wedding.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Come on man, everyone you know by your age should be married by now! Only us young folks should still have some single friends....LOL



cjtamu said:


> If you get the clones, the best way is to send in your AMB. That way you have the same PT for all your cars. Then you don't have to put all the numbers in your phone like I do so I can remember them LOL. Man, wish I could race this weekend but I'll be at another wedding.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lottery time when that happens...lol.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Verti goat said:


> Come on man, everyone you know by your age should be married by now! Only us young folks should still have some single friends....LOL


LOL. The sad truth is, it's one of my oldest daughter's friends, they're old enough to get married now. We've known her since she was like 11, so more than 1/2 her life. Making me feel pretty dang old.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

High - 9 on that one!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> High - 9 on that one!


That just wrong Ron! He has good hair though. :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> High - 9 on that one!


Ha ha ha. Yeah Biff, I have good hair. Just like that old Cosby joke though, more of it's starting to grow where it's not necessarily needed too.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Phil or Jeremy...Mitch and I will not be there until around 7 PM. Mitch has a baseball game until 6 PM. Could you sign Mitch up 1/8 E-Buggy and Truggy, and sign me up for 4WD SC and 1/8 E-Buggy? I'll pay when I get there.

Thanks...Roger


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it time to race yet? lol


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

its been a while since I've raced (5yrs). How does qualifying work for nitro? 5 min? What about mains?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mnillen said:


> its been a while since I've raced (5yrs). How does qualifying work for nitro? 5 min? What about mains?


Ya quals are usually 5 min sometimes 7.5 and mains are 2 hours.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya quals are usually 5 min sometimes 7.5 and mains are 2 hours.


Jason has not ran nitro in a while forgive him. LoL mains are 15 or 20 minutes normally not 2 hrs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TEST!

Edit. Due to the forum upgrades, were making sure it took.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Good racing tonight guys!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Good racing tonight guys!


Yes it was Thanks for the fun race in 4wheel SC Chris..Congrats to Brian M for the win in buggy and Derrick Buster for winning Truggy. A big thank you for all that came out and raced or watched..And one more thank you For Dan he called most of the racing last night. Hope to see everyone at the track next Saturday for some more racing.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

No more mixing nitro and electric buggy. If the nitro guys want to run electric then go buy one. If I wanted to run nitro I would have brought mine. I'm tired of running races with no rules about classes, either adopt the HARC rules, ROAR rules,or make up some and post them. I may be the only person who will speak out about this, but I want to be perfectly clear. NO ONE WANTS TO MIX NITRO AND ELECTRIC!!!! If this continues I will stop coming out and I'm sure that the people who felt this way Saturday will also.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I enjoy running with them as long as they dont set the main times to 7 hours, I enjoy spanking the nitro guys hehe  Great racing at Mikes guys, keep doing what your doing


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

4merstatechamp said:


> No more mixing nitro and electric buggy. If the nitro guys want to run electric then go buy one. If I wanted to run nitro I would have brought mine. I'm tired of running races with no rules about classes, either adopt the HARC rules, ROAR rules,or make up some and post them. I may be the only person who will speak out about this, but I want to be perfectly clear. NO ONE WANTS TO MIX NITRO AND ELECTRIC!!!! If this continues I will stop coming out and I'm sure that the people who felt this way Saturday will also.


For the LHS club races....its up to them isnt it? Most of us dont mind. Speak for yourself!


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I have never heard so much crying from one guy in my entire life, all I can say if you don't like it stay home.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Job Brian. 
Now lets see what you can do outside of your back yard. ; )


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I think Matt M. has done just a bit more crying than Derek.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Who is this Matt M guy?
I need to set him straight. All he does is start trouble.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Who is this Matt M guy?
> I need to set him straight. All he does is start trouble.


Is the pot calling the kettle black here?

Couldn't resist Mark :wink:.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol Mark. I know I don't mind racing with the nitros, but if there are enough buggies to split the class they should be split. And if electric is the majority, they should not have to have pit rules.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch and I had a great time Saturday night. The 4WD SC class is really getting competitive which makes it all the more fun. Chris...You did a great job in the main. And by the way...Mitch and I really don't mind mixing gas and electric as long as we have enough to make a class.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

A run away nitro car run over Busters foot ?What are you guys doing out ther..........lol


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

Mark Thanks. It was a lot of fun was hoping for a much better turn out. And yes I am ready for the RIVER. How did you do?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep I too dont mind mixing Nitro and Electric. Especially if the numbers are low and dont justify a split. If the numbers are strong on both I do like the split.

If you got a problem dont dog the mix or the class that is not yours just ask the director if he can kindly enforce HARC rules on the matter. All the directors know them and most racers respect those rules.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Someone give Derrick a tissue. 


I only had 3 or 4 nitro's i had to mix them! Making the electric pit made it fair for the gas guys. The race program was ran loose Saturday because we only had 27 people i tried to make it fun for everyone. Chill out have fun thats what club racing is for.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If there are only 3 or 4 nitros, thats their problem if they have to pit in 10 minutes. We complied with what they wanted for the longest time. Now its their turn.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> If there are only 3 or 4 nitros, thats their problem if they have to pit in 10 minutes. We complied with what they wanted for the longest time. Now its their turn.


LOL didnt we know this would happen? Big races will get this way too eventually. Role reversal starting now.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> If there are only 3 or 4 nitros, thats their problem if they have to pit in 10 minutes. We complied with what they wanted for the longest time. Now its their turn.


Fair is fair. The end result would have still been the same though. Everyone was chasing Brian and Smiley all day.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not opposed to running them together as long as we are abiding by some standards. For instance, I can make 10 minutes without pits in nitro, so if there is a 10 minute main then I don't pit. Now Brian maybe you come out to run your one class, and maybe you have the opinion that I'm just ****** about having to pit. But I run 4-5 classes every time I race, so before you start disparaging me, you should thank me for my more than 10% of the total entries Saturday night. Second, I see a lot of opinion on here from people who didn't come out Saturday, if you don't mind, please keep these to yourself. If your of the opinion that these classes didn't need to be split, that fine, but understand that there were enough nitro buggies(5) to have a seperate class, sorry it wouldn't have been a big payday for them.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Someone give Derrick a tissue.
> 
> I only had 3 or 4 nitro's i had to mix them! Making the electric pit made it fair for the gas guys. The race program was ran loose Saturday because we only had 27 people i tried to make it fun for everyone. Chill out have fun thats what club racing is for.


Phil,

Come on man, didn't I already make you cry once with your 4wd SC, remember spanked you with my 2wd, and then you guys have to take all the jumps out and make it an onraod track because your sorry 4wd cars can't take the jumps, whose really crying?


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> Fair is fair. The end result would have still been the same though. Everyone was chasing Brian and Smiley all day.


That's not the point, I would have smoked them both with my nitro!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

4merstatechamp said:


> Phil,
> 
> Come on man, didn't I already make you cry once with your 4wd SC, remember spanked you with my 2wd, and then you guys have to take all the jumps out and make it an onraod track because your sorry 4wd cars can't take the jumps, whose really crying?


Really an onroad? the track is still full of jumps we only removed 2 and how did that 2wheel work out for you last sat? lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

4merstatechamp said:


> That's not the point, I would have smoked them both with my nitro!


 Well you raced the wrong car then didn't you.. :wink:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't we all just get along ?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> Can't we all just get along ?


hahahahaha


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

4merstatechamp said:


> Phil,
> 
> Come on man, didn't I already make you cry once with your 4wd SC, remember spanked you with my 2wd, and then you guys have to take all the jumps out and make it an onraod track because your sorry 4wd cars can't take the jumps, whose really crying?


Aren't you the guy who complained that after the state series the track should be made more easy? Or was that another guy?


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

4merstatechamp said:


> No more mixing nitro and electric buggy. If the nitro guys want to run electric then go buy one. If I wanted to run nitro I would have brought mine.


No more mixing 4X4 SCT with 2WD. If the 2WD guys want to run with 4WD go buy one... If I wanted to run 2WD I would have brought mine.

Sorry, but you had that coming...:cheers:


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

JustinK said:


> Aren't you the guy who complained that after the state series the track should be made more easy? Or was that another guy?


You have me confused with someone else. Believe me that Phil and Jeremey caught flack from me for changing it.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Im now starting to understand why some of the guys only run the bigger/sanctioned (RcPro/State) races....Always seems to be alot of drama with the club racing. :headknock


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

JammInChris said:


> No more mixing 4X4 SCT with 2WD. If the 2WD guys want to run with 4WD go buy one... If I wanted to run 2WD I would have brought mine.
> 
> Sorry, but you had that coming...:cheers:


Pretty funny actually, if you read my registration sheet from Saturday it says 2wd SC, had I known that I would be to only one, I would have saved my 10 bucks, but of course I ran it anyway and still managed to take 5th. Believe me, you guys are in trouble when somebody makes a qualty one, then I will run 6 classes every night.:biggrin:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

You guys are like some old women!LOL


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh the drama, lol! Lets just race. 

Also, Good run Brian. I had to snag that pipe, Doh!!!! Oh well, After all it is just a club race.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hilarious*



Jeremy Cupps said:


> You guys are like some old women!LOL


 I have grown used to racing with electric nitro mixed at the river and it just adds another layer to the mix, fun times.....


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

4merstatechamp said:


> Pretty funny actually, if you read my registration sheet from Saturday it says 2wd SC, had I known that I would be to only one, I would have saved my 10 bucks, but of course I ran it anyway and still managed to take 5th. Believe me, you guys are in trouble when somebody makes a qualty one, then I will run 6 classes every night.:biggrin:


Sweet, looking forward to it...


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

kaotickc, its sometimes worse at bigger events. can't get away from it... you learn to tune some stuff out. may as well get use to it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

All this smack talk makes me want to get a car.


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

Brings back memories huh? Nothing has changed....


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I know this thread is the best and i didn't have to start it or Mark.
Get a car Gary sell the camera and get a 4x4 electric .


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> I know this thread is the best and i didn't have to start it or Mark.
> Get a car Gary sell the camera and get a 4x4 electric .


No way I'm selling the camera bro. BTW, do you any body that can give me some run?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I'm sure the racing was fun and everyone left happy. It's coming back later on the internet that screws everything up. Do your *****ing when it happens or ****. 

BTW, it was not Brian complaining about jumps, it was someone else.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I WIPE MY OWN A**


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> I WIPE MY OWN A**


I don't know who you are, but thanks for sharing that with us.

Are there any racers here who can run?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Gary said:


> I don't know who you are, but thanks for sharing that with us.
> 
> Are there any racers here who can run?


I can run for about 100 feet then I end up bending over gasping for air. :walkingsm


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Tol Thomas said:


> I can run for about 100 feet then I end up bending over gasping for air. :walkingsm


I'm good for 50


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea right. only if you are going down a hill. lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary said:


> All this smack talk makes me want to get a car.


I still hold on to the hope that one day Gary will be drinkin' and computin' again and will visit the 1/8 E-Buggy section on Amainhobbies.com and go buck-wild with a bad-arse buggy package!!


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Gary said:


> All this smack talk makes me want to get a car.


Save your money Gary, you don't want none of this! Your too old for playing with rc toys anyway. We don't have a senior citizens class in HARC!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

In a 20min main can i run my Nitro for the first 10mins and my Electric for the last 10mins? Ha Ha:bounce:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Earl_Sparky said:


> In a 20min main can i run my Nitro for the first 10mins and my Electric for the last 10mins? Ha Ha:bounce:


If you could make the 1st 10 min gas with no pit. I'd say the only "rule" that would apply to you is taking 30sec to do a change over 1. to simulate the time for a battery change that would apply if you were all electric and 2. you'd need it xfer your transponder to the Ebuggy.

Do it man.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4merstatechamp said:


> Save your money Gary, you don't want none of this! Your too old for playing with rc toys anyway. We don't have a senior citizens class in HARC!


Ok.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Gary, if nothing else just come out on a race day and say hi!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Gary, if nothing else just come out on a race day and say hi!


He can't do that he knows that's how you get the itch.lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I heard he already had an itch he cant get cure.


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Gary said:


> Ok.


Hell, you wanted some smack talk, I give you some and the best you got is, Ok! LOL, Biff, get your old *** out to the track and come race with us!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> I heard he already had an itch he cant get cure.


lol

I ordered that king headz stuff we talked about..:cheers:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> lol
> 
> I ordered that king headz stuff we talked about..:cheers:


King headz makes good stuff, but I had no idea it would cure Biff's itch. Wow! Derek, leave Biff alone. He's happy with his status as a Usedtabe. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> I heard he already had an itch he cant get cure.


Nothing some baking soda and a cinder block can't cure. kisssm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4merstatechamp said:


> Hell, you wanted some smack talk, I give you some and the best you got is, Ok! LOL, Biff, get your old *** out to the track and come race with us!


Man, I'd love to Buster. Allthough I'm not willing to spend 1/8 scale money. And if I went 1/10th, todays tracks are just to tore up for 10th mod buggy.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> King headz makes good stuff, but I had no idea it would cure Biff's itch. Wow! Derek, leave Biff alone. He's happy with his status as a Usedtabe. :slimer:


At least I won some races! :slimer:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> King headz makes good stuff, but I had no idea it would cure Biff's itch. Wow! Derek, leave Biff alone. He's happy with his status as a Usedtabe. :slimer:





Gary said:


> At least I won some races! :slimer:


Nice..lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> At least I won some races! :slimer:


You haven't won any since I started racing. Mini Z's don't count LOL. I don't think you or Josh have a win over me in gas truck do you? Great qualifiers, just can't keep it going for more than 10 minutes! How is that boy BTW? Haven't heard from him in awhile.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

And Biff, if you want to run 1/10 electric you can go with the 4wd SC. They handle the blown tracks real well from what I've seen.


----------

